# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Pijnstillers vragen!!

## ankebol3

Hallo iedereen,
Ik heb zo'n 3 jaar geleden een sportblessure opgelopen, en morgen namiddag heb ik pas weer een NMR... Maar ze denken aan het syndroom van Sudeck... Ik neem nu dus al een aantal dagen, om de 4 uur afwisselend Dafalgan ( 1GRAM ) en Spidifen 400, maar dit helpt niet, en ik krijg geen beterschap enkel heel veel hoofdpijn, en heb moeten overgeven. Wat kan ik doen?

----------

